# Savic Rody advice - Dobby's new home!



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

Dobby's new home arrived this morning - a savic Rody cage. Despite being a tad smaller than I had hoped I am pleased with it overall & Dobby seems to like it. In accordance with the reviews I'd read the water bottle supplied was crap and began leaking straight away so I've swapped that. The only other gripe (although I was aware of this before I purchased the cage) is the savic wheel. I bought the free standing versions for my gerbils a while back and absolutely hated them - talk about noise! I'm desperate to change the wheel but a medium silent spinnner won't fit. Does anyone know if the mini version will go in or any other dwarf hammie wheels (that don't make a noise!) I'd like it to fit where the existing one goes as I'm trying to avoid free standing as there isn't much floor space as it is.

Thanks

Dobby exploring the new pad


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

i have the mini siloent spinner in my rody... you have to push it on firmly and its stayed on there since ive had it now and its ok yeah.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Not sure if this could work but if you can somehow put the stand of the wheel through the barred roof and cable tie the base of the stand to the roof it would make it more stable and you might find it makes less noise, it does with the wodent wheels anyway. Failing that just send the cage and Dobby to me cos I want her/him (do you know what Dobby is yet?)


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

The small silent spinner will fit, however I just use a flying saucer in mine. I don't bother with a house either, as my dwarfie curls up underneath the waterbottle end


----------

